# 18650 Pipe Mod



## Rob Fisher (6/2/16)

Sunbox PB7 DNA40

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (6/2/16)

Excellent design, very original. Very nice.


----------



## huffnpuff (6/2/16)

330 Euro!!!!!!! Being in Euroland, it's a pity they didn't go for a Dicodes board instead

Reactions: Like 1


----------

